# Altamaha River Cruise



## injun joe (Apr 4, 2013)

My wife and I are going to transverse the length of the Altamaha River from Lumber City to the coast starting April 18th.It's about 140 miles and we'll be camping along the way. Just wondering if anyone else has done this trip in the past and if you have any advice.


----------



## bull0ne (Apr 4, 2013)

injun joe said:


> My wife and I are going to transverse the length of the Altamaha River from Lumber City to the coast starting April 18th.It's about 140 miles and we'll be camping along the way. Just wondering if anyone else has done this trip in the past and if you have any advice.



I got nuffin as far as your original question. But I can tell you this........it's gonna take cases of skeeter spray to survive the trip.  Can't breathe for em along any riverbottom in south Georgia that flooded last month or so. 

Good luck!


----------



## hunterofopportunity (Apr 4, 2013)

My dad and a friend did this trip from jesup to darien years ago on a pontoon boat and put up a pop up tent on the boat to sleep in.My advise is get a good river map,somewhere on the way the river splits where a new run has carved itself.Dad told me they took the wrong split and had to back track because it was impassible,good luck lots of water now.


----------



## rebel bruiser (Apr 4, 2013)

River is full---mosquitos are plentiful--sandbars are few--I've been from Beards Bluff to Darien many times---get a map if you are not familiar with the river.


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Apr 5, 2013)

River is at 11.42 right now in Doctortown. I agree on the skeeter spray.


----------



## dotties cutter (Apr 5, 2013)

With the rain we are having the river could be back high again and it causes a shortage in sand bars for camping and is also a huge safety factor for all but the most highly experienced paddlers. I would certainly study the river levels to the east of your trip before striking out. When you do go down the river you want all your memories to be good ones.


----------



## ccbiggz (Apr 5, 2013)

I've wanted to make the trip from Three Rivers to the coast for a long time. I hope to pull it off one day. I hope y'all have a great time and be sure and post pictures.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Apr 6, 2013)

We made the trip between Lumber City & Hwy 144 between Glennville and Baxley in early May. We had high water but still found sand bars to camp on. We didn't have any trouble with mosquitoes. The horseflies done et them up.


----------



## injun joe (Apr 6, 2013)

Yeah, I kinda thought that if we didn't get any more big rain in the next week or so, the water level would drop a little. And I thought with the late cold weather, the mosquitoes would not be terrible yet.
I gator hunted a couple of nights in Sept. and the mosquitoes and no-see-ems were pretty bad then for a couple of hours after dark. We are going in a john boat, so I hope we aren't forced to paddle.


----------



## BlackKnight755 (Apr 7, 2013)

I have been looking at doing this also. I have some info from some guys that did it some years ago. I am at work right now and when I get home I will post what I have for you.


----------



## injun joe (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks. I can put it off 'til late next fall if it's going to be miserable for my wife with the mosquitoes, but I'd really like to do it this month if conditions permit.


----------



## throwdown (Apr 26, 2013)

That sounds like a great trip, I say go for it now. If this year is like last year the mosquitos will be worse during the fall! You had better post up some pic's of this trip, you have me excited!


----------

